
Downgrade from Google+ - jason_shah
https://plus.google.com/downgrade/
======
danielhunt
I think there should be more explanation as to what this process will actually
do to your Google account. A large number of people rely on Google for quite a
number of critical services, and removing part of their account could have any
number of unknown side effects.

